# Netherstoff, woher?



## Dupree (26. März 2008)

hi,

bin schneider und mittlerwiele bei skill 345. nur hab ich das problem das ich nciht weiß wo ich netherstoff effektiv farmen kann.

kennt da jemand nur gute stelle?

mfg Dupree


----------



## Te-Rax (26. März 2008)

Im Norden von Nagrand bei den Ogern, da wo man auch die Arena quest macht. Hatte nach einem tag farmen alle Taschen voller Netherstoff +10 Greens und 2 blues.


----------



## Derby (27. März 2008)

Kann man auch sehr gut bei den Leerwandlern in Nagrand in den Geisterfeldern farmen, gibt nebenbei noch gut Schattenpartikel und diverse grüne items.


----------



## dejaspeed (27. März 2008)

Die Blutelfen in Nethersturm droppen recht gut, sprich alle manaschmieden abfarmen.


----------



## QcK (27. März 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Die Blutelfen in Nethersturm droppen recht gut, sprich alle manaschmieden abfarmen.



/agree

Und dazu kommt, das du da noch ne gute Chance hast den ein oder anderen Folianten zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 udn dafür bekommste bestimmt jeweils wieder 3 stacks ausm ah für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuoka (27. März 2008)

in skettis wird auch gut gedropt, allerdings nur mit flugmount erreichbar


----------



## Samsaweel (28. März 2008)

unter area 52 in nethersturm kann man super farmen bei den zaxxis.
besonderheit dort,reichlich netherstoff (1 stunde ca 100),gold,insigne der zaxis (1 stunde ca 50-70) für ruf das konsortium plus grüne drops.habe in einer stunde schon mal 8 stk gehabt


----------



## Dupree (29. März 2008)

danke, werde die verschiedenen ort mal ausprobieren.

werde mir dann mal nen helaer schnappen und die meisten oprte mit aoe austesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExoHunter (29. März 2008)

- Südlich der Manaschmiede B'Naar im Nethersturm
- Beim Schwarzen Tempel im Schattenmondtal auf der *rechten Plattform* (wenn du zum Eingang des Schwarzen Tempels schaust, den rechten Aufgang nutzen)
- Die Orks, die zwischen "Die Front der Legion" und der "Höllenfeuerzitadalle" auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel postieren

Da farme ich immer, wobei beim schwarzen Tempel am meisten droppt, nebenbei noch Arkane Foliante, Siegel des Sonnenzorns und viele grüne, ab und zu auch ein blaues oder ein episches Item.

Kannst ja mal austesten, wo es bei dir besser droppt.


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (1. April 2008)

Farm am besten dort wo du zwei (oder drei) fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen kannst.

Stoff & Ruf Konsortium & Bergbau = die Oger in Nagrand (in den Höhlen sind gute Bergbauspots)

Stoff & Schattenpartikel = in Nagrand die Leerwandler rund um den komischen Berg

Stoff & Seherruf = die Blutelfen in Nethersturm oder im Schattenmondtal

Stoff & Verzauberungskunst = die Zauberdiebe .... in Schergrat. Droppen eine Formel
                                         = die Oger im Süden von Schergrat. Droppen eine Formel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bevorzuge die Leerwandler wenn es schnell gehen soll...... droppen gut, auch oft grün und blau. Und die Schattenpartikel wird man auch im AH gut los. Da lohnt es sich nicht für bei den Feuereles sich anzustellen.


----------



## Spichty (11. April 2008)

In Skettis findet man auch viel Stoff, nebenbei noch Ruf + den Staub den ma evtl. auch im AH verkaufen kann


----------



## koxy (20. April 2008)

Ich farme immer mit nem Frostmage Kumpel am shcwarzen Tempel bei den B11 mit den Doppelklingen,
innerhalb einer 3/4-Std kommen wir da fast auf 20 Stacks und mehr :-)
Ansonsten droppt auf Quel´Danas viel Netherstoff, nebenher noch die Dailies machen und gut is. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

koxy schrieb:


> Ich farme immer mit nem Frostmage Kumpel am shcwarzen Tempel bei den B11 mit den Doppelklingen,
> innerhalb einer 3/4-Std kommen wir da fast auf 20 Stacks und mehr :-)
> Ansonsten droppt auf Quel´Danas viel Netherstoff, nebenher noch die Dailies machen und gut is.
> 
> ...


jo gut das kann man auch machen aber die blutelfen kann man docha uch gut alleine abfarmen oda?
und sonst droppt netherstoff doch bei allen humanoiden gegnern in der scherbenwelt oda auf quel danas sehr gut


----------



## general_chang (20. April 2008)

Und wenn du nicht genug Netherstoff durch farmen bekommst: auf die neue Insel, so viele Dailys wie möglich und danach das AH abgrasen


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

general_chang schrieb:


> Und wenn du nicht genug Netherstoff durch farmen bekommst: auf die neue Insel, so viele Dailys wie möglich und danach das AH abgrasen


kann man auch machen aber naja dann ist halt wieder das gold weg und wenn man noch aufs schnelle flugmount spart dann ist es ziemlich kacke^^


----------



## Corlin (24. April 2008)

Seitdem die neuen quest raus sind ... Sunfury Attack PLans und das eine neue von dem schmied in Qual danas (kommt drauf an welche phase euer server hat). 
Ich komme dabei meistens auf so viel netherweave... das ich 5-6 16slot taschen machen kann und ins ah stecken  kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Tizianori (3. Juni 2008)

In nagrand bei denn ogern da kannst du gleich nebenbei die Perlenketten farmen, wenn du noch nicht ehrfürchtig bist, anosonsten kannst du die beim konsortium abgeben.

mfg tizianori


----------



## Albra (4. Juli 2008)

da du allein fürs ogerkloppen ruf bekommst würdich die obsidianketten komplett fürs konsortium aufsparen


----------



## Spichty (28. Juli 2008)

Find die Droprate in Skettis eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## VanilleTeufel (31. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab immer am Totenschlägerhügel gefarmt.
Das ließ sich sehr gut verbinden.
Zusammen mit meinem Freund (70ger Feral) und ich (70ger Heilig Priesterin) haben wir da die Oger im Sekundentakt umgelegt. Eigentlich mehr aus dem Grund das ich gerne ein Talbuk hätte.
Aber neben etwa 130 Perlen in etwa 1-2 Stunden hatte ich auch noch so viel Netherstoff gehabt das ich meist so um die 50 Ballen rausbekommen hab.


----------



## Ulak (2. September 2008)

also ich hatte verschiedenes ausprobiert und bin bei der manaschmiede in nethersturm hängengeblieben. dort mann kan als frostmage einfach göttlich farmen. hast nur regpausen um mana zu reggen.

hatte teilweiße in 30min 200Netherstoff gefarmt. was an siegeln, folianten und grauen/grünen items gedroppt ist ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. September 2008)

Wieviel kostet bei euch so ein Stack Netherstoff im AH?

Bei mir geht das so um 2g90s weg....da würde ich nicht wirklich farmen gehen^^


----------



## Ulak (2. September 2008)

ja als frischer 70ger wenn du kein gold hast dann gehste halt farmen. bei uns ist netherstoffpreis 5g

mittlerweile kauf ich den nur noch, hab epic fm und 4,5k gold rumliegen^^


----------



## echterman (2. September 2008)

also Netherstoff fällt gut in Nagrand bei den Ogern vom Totenschlägerhügel(nordwetsen). hat für mich doppelt nutzen, ich bekomme ruf und gold und kann nebenbei noch die schneider in unserer gilde mit stoff versorgen...

edit: bei uns kostet ein 20er stack auch so um die 3 gold.


----------



## noizycat (19. September 2008)

Bevorzuge auch die Oger in Nagrand. 

Vorteil: Man bekommt auch noch Ruf bei den Kurenai, und die Perlen kann man dann beim Konsortium abgeben. ^^


----------

